# Forza 3 BTCC Racing - Can we have the rules and regs etc?



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just a quick one, but would someone mind creating a thread showing all the rules / ideas on the BTCC racing on here?

I've gone through the massive thread already in place but it's hard to find all the info on what cars you can use, what specs they're running to, and things like what driving aids are to be used etc.

If we can just have one thread with a list of all the rules, and ideas then maybe people can list their Xbox live Tag's so they can just all be added in the one place? 

Thanks


----------



## mlister5500 (Sep 20, 2008)

the rules are :-
a maxium PI OF A550
fwd or rwd 
front engine 
must have roll cage and forza front and rear spolier
and would be prefered if it had a racing paint job.

racing is on a sunday night at 8pm GMT

Mt gamertag is mlister5500:driver:


----------



## mlister5500 (Sep 20, 2008)

we also turn off the traction control so it best to practice with traction off


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

The car must be seen in the btcc so no supras etc 

my tag is skillz tom


----------



## mlister5500 (Sep 20, 2008)

THIS IS QUOTED FROM THE FIRST POST OF THE FORZA BTCC THREAD STARTED BY JOHN74.


Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc ) no supras or sports type cars.
PI limit of A550
No mid or rear engined cars
Forza front and rear wings must be used
Roll cage must be used
Any engine and power
Traction control banned
Racing style paint schemes

Race distance around 20 laps depending on track lenth

Anyother mods free ie no min weights and any tyres any size wheels etc

Winner of the main race each sunday has to post the winning setup on their storefront for free so others can use it.

Cars that are 4WD as standard can race so long as they have been converted to FWD or RWD.

Look forward to having a race with you.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

List of BTCC and WTCC Cars Below for you :

BTCC:
Chevrolet Chevrolet Cruze
Ford Focus ST
Vauxhall Astra Coupe 
BMW 320si E90 
Honda Integra Type R 
SEAT Leon Mk II 
Honda Civic Type R 
Volkswagen Golf 
Vauxhall Vectra

WTCC:
SEAT Leon TDi
Chevrolet Cruze
BMW 320si
Chevrolet Lacetti
SEAT Leon TFSI

These were taken from the BTCC and FIA pages.

My tag is Onepint69


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

my gamertag- alan GTi


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

PERFECT  I shall look forward to getting a couple of cars tuned & setup 

Nice one people.

My Tag is: anythingcarsuk

(I'll add you all later)!


----------

